
Show HN: Create 3D content for websites without code (Early Access) - alelepd
https://spline.design/
======
alelepd
Hello! I am Alejandro León, founder of Spline.

We are building a design tool intended to facilitate the creation of 3d
experiences for the web, so instead of spending too much time writing
javascript code for canvas 3d or outsourcing the 3d design work, you can do by
yourself using a visual editor.

We want to gather feedback from designers/developers/artists or creators who
may be interested in trying the alpha version of the app, so we can build a
better tool.

If you are interested in a tool like this, you apply to get early access here:
[http://bit.ly/splineaccess](http://bit.ly/splineaccess)

We also have an Instagram account where we publish some of the experiments we
are making with the app:
[http://bit.ly/splineinstagram](http://bit.ly/splineinstagram)

Were just starting, so any feedback/questions/suggestions you may have are
very valuable for us.

